

You're self-medicating with one of the most dangerous drugs in the world - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/02/our-sugar-addiction-problem.html

======
JSeymourATL
> That way, the libertarians (and others) who want personal choice can choose
> to pay 10 or 20 cents extra for "real Coke" if their delicate taste buds
> can't abide Coke Zero.

Libertarians have been arguing for the end of Sugar Industry subsidies ($2
billion annually) for years. See Cato Institute >
[http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/why-congress-
sho...](http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/why-congress-should-
repeal-sugar-subsidy)

Neither Democrats or GOP leadership have shown any political will to take on
Big Sugar. So why does Kas Thomas make such an inept, asinine, gratuitous
swipe at Libertarians?

~~~
jgroszko
Is Coke Zero any better? I thought there was some research around how the
artificial sweeteners trigger the same metabolic response without providing
the actual calories, causing even more appetite...

------
NIL8
I couldn't even read the first sentence without being forced to sign up. Bad
form.

------
yellowapple
> and sugar denialists will claim that the correlation between sugar
> consumption and obesity doesn't prove causation; and other such moronic
> crap.

I fail to understand how that qualifies as "moronic crap" when this article -
like the _hundreds_ of "OMG SUGAR IS BAD!!!!!!!!11111one" tirades before it -
yet again fails to provide that there is indeed causation. There are a _lot_
of factors when it comes to the cause of obesity and the resulting medical
concerns; chalking it all up as "oh, it's just sugar, we should just eat less
of it and all our problems will disappear" is irresponsible and misguided, and
demonstrates a scarcity of understanding of a topic this article's author is
masquerading as an expert of.

Yes, fat people eat a lot of sugar. Yes, fat people are at higher risk of
illnesses like cancer and heart disease and diabetes. That does not in and of
itself prove that sugar consumption causes these things. Maybe fat people just
happen to like sugar (which - speaking as a fat person - would not be a
particularly-egregious stretch)?

It also falls into the same pattern as its predecessors when it comes to
lumping table sugar and high-fructose corn syrup together as if the notion of
cane sugar is some myth and that all sugar comes from corn.

> Have you joined the mailing list? What are you waiting for?

I'm waiting for you to write an article that's actually worthwhile instead of
spewing the same pretentious holier-than-thou bullshit that every other anti-
sugar fanatic likes to toss at every last passerby. You immediately barfing up
a "SIGN UP TO MY MAILING LIST!!!!!!!1111one" popup and blocking the article
with it certainly does not help convince me that I should subscribe to it.

